# Perme8 Log 2/23/2017



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Current body composition: 



Could I get a rough BF% estimation? 30%?

Stats:
26 yrs old
203lbs
5'6

2/23/2017
Today is my 2nd rest day of the week. So I'm taking the time to set this log up.
Monday 2/20
Squats: 225 lbs
Bench: 155 lbs
Deadlift: 245 lbs

Wednesday 2/22
Squats: 225 lbs
Rows: 135 lbs
OHP: 115 lbs


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2017)

Need better pics. Front view. Wear short shorts or boxers.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

So starting to track macros today.

Goals
Protein Grams: 147
Fat Grams: 77
Carbs Grams: 183
Fiber Grams: 31-41

Totals: 
Carbs: 123g
fats: 54g
Proteins:121g

with that I had my last meal of the day which I probably over did it but had a subway. Triple tray streak with Mozz cheese and veggies.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jin said:


> Need better pics. Front view. Wear short shorts or boxers.



Will do. Currently at work. This was from this morning. So ill post more later tonight.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Jin said:


> Need better pics. Front view. Wear short shorts or boxers.



So starting to think I came off the protein sparing modified fast way less gradual then I should have. 
I did however dose 5g creatine today so maybe that has something to do with it and I didn't take in water the way I should have.














Also not sure if back big or if fat lol


----------



## Dex (Feb 24, 2017)

I would say >25% right now. So you are cutting? I see that you had 1462 calories. That is a bit low if you are working out and weight is over 200lbs. You will end up losing weight but also losing a good amount of muscle with that macro and total calorie set up. I have my wife on a similar 1400 calorie plan and she is 5'5" 122.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Dex said:


> I would say >25% right now. So you are cutting? I see that you had 1462 calories. That is a bit low if you are working out and weight is over 200lbs. You will end up losing weight but also losing a good amount of muscle with that macro and total calorie set up. I have my wife on a similar 1400 calorie plan and she is 5'5" 122.



hmm with my goal macros I should be hitting 

Goals
Protein Grams: 147
Fat Grams: 77
Carbs Grams: 183
Fiber Grams: 31-41

So that should come out around 2013 calories?

I listed my macros for the day im assuming thats what you calculated? 
However, I also had a sub which I couldnt measure, but im assume it was around 600-800 calories. Probably more.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> View attachment 3691
> View attachment 3692



Dude are you pinching your pp ?


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hell yeah, full hand pitch


----------



## stonetag (Feb 24, 2017)

This just turned fukin weird, I'm out.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

2/24/2017
Morning Weight:
203.5 lbs (after morning shake)

So I'm debating doing a picture everyday and then show a timelapse with the pictures. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jin (Feb 24, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> 2/24/2017
> Morning Weight:
> 203.5 lbs (after morning shake)
> 
> So I'm debating doing a picture everyday and then show a timelapse with the pictures. Any thoughts?



That's fine, but don't post a pic here everyday.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2017)

stonetag said:


> This just turned fukin weird, I'm out.



Just got weird ?

This shit was a freak show from the set go.

In post number one with the clamour pose.

Hey op giive us a silence of the lambs tuck in your weiner selfie.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 24, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Just got weird ?
> 
> This shit was a freak show from the set go.
> 
> ...



LMAO I appreciate the warm words Zeigler

Yo can i get some flair on my Avatar? "The Freak Show"


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 25, 2017)

I think I'll save my log post for after my gym work outs. Should probably read others to see what kind of format is acceptable around here.

*2/24/2017 (Post workout):*
Squats:235 lbs r5 s3
Bench: 165 lbs r5 s3
Deadlifts: 265 lbs r5 s3

standing iso curls?
each arm? lol
20lbsx 15
25lbsx 10
30lbsx 5


Bout to grub out on a prepped meal. Will post macros for the day later before bed after work.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2017)

Perme8 said:


> *2/24/2017 (Post workout):*
> Squats:235 lbs r5 s3
> Bench: 165 lbs r5 s3
> Deadlifts: 265 lbs r5 s3



Nice workout dude High 5


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 28, 2017)

2/27/2017:
Squats:245 lbs r5 s3
Standing Rows: 135 lbs r5 s3
OHP: 165 lbs r5 s3

Also, noticed super tight lower back after my rows. Quite possible I need to work on my form.

My squat I fear also needs alot of improvement with form, as I can tell I'm leaning forward, and there is way to much press on my left knee joint. Inflammation and pain in lower dead center of knee cap, bearable but definitely bothersome.

So I did some body weight hip flexors after having done some looking around on the internet post workout. I think i'll be incorporating weighted barbell hip flexors some where into this routine. 

Debating on cardio tomorrow on my rest days. Cardio/abs/hip flexors on my off days maybe.


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Nice workout dude High 5




Can't tell if you're being a smart ass. But I thanked you anyways.


----------



## Perme8 (Mar 2, 2017)

2/29/2017
Was a rest day, but got out of the house before bed for some HIIT sprints
4 minutes or so jog 
with 6 sprints with walking inbetween.

Calves seem to take most of the punishment, they felt solid as **** by the time I limped into the shower lol


3/1/2017 :
Squats:235 lbs r5 s3
Machine press: 165  r5 s3
Leg Raises?(pulling up into a crunch?idfk: 3 sets of 15
Deadlifts: 235 lbs r8
Standing Dumb bell Curls: 25lbs 2 sets of 15 each arm

Workout structure went out the window.


----------

